# variance on 5 spot



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*sounds like..*

bad form. but could be many things send me a pic ill help :shade:


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Form or foot position.

Either your anchor position is different each day, or your foot position shifts.


----------

